# Windows 10 upgrade for XP users too



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is an article that Microsoft now included the free upgrade for Windows XP users:
http://www.maximumpc.com/how-to-get-windows-10-for-free/


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I think that they might be misinterpreting the actual Microsoft blog post, which doesn't actually say that and still clearly says Only W7/W8.1 users will get a free update


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I certainly read it that anyone who installed the preview would get the upgrade.
Maybe I read it wrong, or, more likely, the report is wrong.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I read this earlier this morning, but I don't know how true or accurate it is.

How To Get Windows 10 For Free If You're Running Windows XP

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Im with Derek, it stated that insiders will get the final build but on the other end the insider preview is set to expire in October. So I guess you could have it free until October 2015.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not saying that your interpretation is wrong, CoolBurn, but another way to interpret is that Build 10130 expires 10/1/15. What is more unclear to me is whether the free RTM copy will be licensed as if it were a free upgrade to Windows 7 or 8.1. It is possible (in my mind) that the RTM copy obtained as part of the Insider program will be just like another of the test builds in that it will be replaced (regardless of your wishes) by the next test build.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

According to several reports during the past 24 hours, anyone who registers and installs the insider/preview builds before the release will get a free upgrade to the final release and get to retain it. No previous OS required at all. Here's one such article: http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/06/22/why-windows-10-upgrade-is-free-for-all/


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have now installed on a Sony Vista Laptop - and now playing with the Insider/preview - I have to wait and see what happens


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwi...changes-to-windows-10-insider-preview-builds/

Wonder how long you can keep getting builds. Per the link below, Insider preview expires on October 1, 2015
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-faq-system-requirements-pc


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

CoolBurn said:


> http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwi...changes-to-windows-10-insider-preview-builds/
> 
> Wonder how long you can keep getting builds. Per the link below, Insider preview expires on October 1, 2015
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-faq-system-requirements-pc


confirmed 
it is not a method of updating XP or Vista for free



> I want to opt out of the Windows Insider Program on 7/29. If you decide to opt-out of the program and upgrade to the 7/29 build you will be subject to exactly the same terms and conditions that govern the offer* that was extended to all Genuine Windows 7 and 8.1 customers. *This is not a path to attain a license for Windows XP or Windows Vista systems. If your system upgraded from a Genuine Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 license it will remain activated, but if not, you will be required to roll back to your previous OS version or acquire a new Windows 10 license. If you do not roll back or acquire a new license the build will eventually expire*.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows Insider Program Is NOT A Free Upgrade Path From Windows XP To Windows 10


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is a new update version:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2938531/if-you-want-windows-10-get-a-windows-781-pc-already.html

Seems Windows XP and Windows Vista OS users are out of luck.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is a flow chart path to the Windows 10 upgrade.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

flavallee said:


> Here is a flow chart path to the Windows 10 upgrade.


That's a great chart. Clear & concise. :up:


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I've got a feeling that chart could be optimised with less boxes, but I just cannot be ............


----------



## Joris903 (Apr 20, 2015)

Amazing that MIcrosoft are only now waking up to the Apple model. It was probably around the time that they noticed that iPhones sold more than the whole of Microsoft's entire business.


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

etaf said:


> I have now installed on a Sony Vista Laptop - and now playing with the Insider/preview - I have to wait and see what happens


And what happened? Everything works fine so far?
Do I need to clone the previous system to another hard drive just in case that things are gonna go wrong?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Bailifeifei said:


> And what happened? Everything works fine so far?
> Do I need to clone the previous system to another hard drive just in case that things are gonna go wrong?


You should always have a backup, so making a full system backup when installing an O/S still in testing is a great idea.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> And what happened? Everything works fine so far?


 Yes, installed a few programs and they worked OK 
also run a few tests I often do when diagnosing PC issues / network issues and they worked OK too

So far so good


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

Triple6 said:


> You should always have a backup, so making a full system backup when installing an O/S still in testing is a great idea.


So should I just use the Windows backup? Is it good? I got a free easus todo backup to backup my files every week.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Bailifeifei said:


> So should I just use the Windows backup? Is it good? I got a free easus todo backup to backup my files every week.


Yes that will do... But most here would suggest *Acronis True Image* I myself use *Ghost* And for some time many years previous. It's what suits your personal preference. Ghost for me! But Others will say otherwise. Your choice! Others may chime in with another choice.


----------

